# Vuelta



## marcski (Sep 11, 2009)

Has/is anyone watching it?  It's on daily on Universal Sports. I think they're doing much better at covering the Vuelta than they did with the Giro in May. 

This weekend will probably decide the race....with a lot of mtn climbing etc.


----------



## Marc (Sep 12, 2009)

I would love to watch if I got that channel.  Don't know if it would seem the same without Bobke, though.


----------



## marcski (Sep 12, 2009)

Marc said:


> I would love to watch if I got that channel.  Don't know if it would seem the same without Bobke, though.



First, how did I know you'd be the only one to reply, Marc.  

Second, yes, Bobke definitely makes it more interesting...but US is doing a good job.  You can watch online Marc:  http://www.universalsports.com/

Ps. good luck with your ride tomorrow. 

Did you see this ride that I'm doing Monday.....  the http://forums.alpinezone.com/62882-spokes-hope-9-14-09-a.html


----------



## Marc (Sep 12, 2009)

marcski said:


> First, how did I know you'd be the only one to reply, Marc.
> 
> Second, yes, Bobke definitely makes it more interesting...but US is doing a good job.  You can watch online Marc:  http://www.universalsports.com/
> 
> ...



Thanks, good luck with yours Monday.  Weather still looks phenomenal.  I almost feel bad I'll be spending the day recovering.


----------

